# How Can I Get Sponsored?



## TBoard96 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, I am wondering how people get sponsored in snowboarding, and what the process is, if any of you sponsor riders or have gotten sponsored, I would appreciate any tips or advice. Also, I'm not sure if I am quite good enough yet, but I can BS/FS 180, BS/FS 360, am working on my BS 540, can boardslide, 360 on boxes, 50/50, nose press, tail press, and am working on backflips and frontflips. I am 16 and have been snowboarding for 6 years but have only started to snowboard the park this year. Thanks for reading.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

There are a few things you can do. 

Put together a highlight reel, film all the time. Put your videos out on youtube, sponsors probably won't see those videos unless you tell them about them though. 

Talk to your local shops or mountains, usually they will sponsor riders.

Do as many competitions as you can. That's the real way to get out there. If you win competitions it's a resume builder. The more competitions you do and the better you do in them, the more likely a company will sponsor you.

Sponsors want riders to do well and be seen by lots and lots of people. Talk to as many pros and sponsors as you can. You have to really get your name out there. You have to stand out from all the other people that can do the tricks you can do. What makes you different? What makes you worth sponsoring? Those are the things some sponsors will ask you. Why should they invest money in you? What can you give them? It's a relationship, you need to build up that relationship.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

All the kids who are getting sponsorships around here are killing it. Here's a vid of Zach Normandin riding Waterville. He's got a few sponsors. 

You've got to ride the right places, win the right contest, and be part of the scene where you make the right connections. But botton line, you have to ride like this.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're throwing threes at 16 and talking about being sponsored? Maybe if you were 10 years younger. A 14 year old kid was on the podium at X Games Superpipe this year. A lot of the guys in the major big air comps are your age or just a couple years older.

Progression has gotten ridiculous. Just go ride and have fun.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

You have to go 100%, that means relocating during the summer months (Mt Hood, Aus/New Zealand, etc), huge commitment if you plan on doing it as a job. 

Attitude has a lot to do with it, ClifBar has a slogan "We'd rather sponsor the guy that finishes 2nd and is humble, then the arrogant guy that finishes 1st"


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There are VERY few true "professional snowboarders" if your definition of a pro is someone who rides as their sole method of supporting themselves. Most of your "pros" are just getting free gear, comp fees paid, etc. It's really pretty minimal. There are some pretty damn accomplished riders still slogging away in shops, etc. in order to support themselves. There's only a handful of guys ballin' off of riding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Markets over saturated go learn to market yourself and maybe you'll find someone interested.


----------



## TBoard96 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't thinking about going pro or anything and competing in the X Games, but just a small sponsorship, but if I don't got what it takes, then I don't got it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're just spinning threes and doing board slides, then you don't have it. No shame in that. 99% of us - most certainly including myself - don't. Just go ride and have fun.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

If you're that quick to write yourself off then maybe you don't have it. You're only 16 and while you might be behind where the pros were at your age, it's not like you're old or anything. I know next to nothing about pro snowboarding but the common characteristic of people who "make it" in anything is believing in yourself and not letting others stop you from doing what you want. Fucking have fun like someone said, get as good as you can and follow BA's advice about marketing yourself, and maybe you'll get lucky somewhere down the line. As long as you have fun you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

trapper said:


> As long as you have fun you've got nothing to lose.


This is the main thing. Just go ride and have fun. If your goal is to get sponsored, you can probably pull it off if you work hard enough. But, why? What's your goal? To make a living off of riding? If so, it ain't gonna happen. If your goal is just to be a sponsored rider, just hit up a bunch of local places and eventually someone will be willing to slap their business name on something for you and there ya go, you're a sponsored rider. :laugh:


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

If your goal is to get some free stuff and paid entry fees then that's obtainable. If your looking for someone to pay you to ride then your out of luck. You have a better chance getting a reality show based upon you or probably hitting the lotto at age 18 than being a paid border.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I know Corbo started in his late teens or maybe even early 20's and maybe now has only been riding 5 years or something?

There's no timeline on talent or dedication, these things are measured by xfactor.

At 16 you are still bulletproof go push yourself and get some steez too.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Getting the skills to look like a sponsored snowboarder is tough. You have to be willing to do bigger stuff that most people are avoiding. And be that guy everyone wants to watch and think "wow that's so cool". And that means you have to care more about nailing new tricks instead of contemplating how much this will hurt if you mess up.

I saw this big jump at Mt High and I was hoping to find someone that will go off that jump so I can see their technique and how much speed they needed. But everyone was going around it. So I decided I was going to attempt before going home. I did fall a few times, but I did land them cleanly once I got the speed. But even though I felt great landing it, now I have to do spins/flips which make it harder for landing if I want to look like a sponsored rider. 

So yeah, just getting the skills to do the same tricks you see from those sponsored riders takes a person who is willing to do the stuff most people don't want to try. And you'll get hurt attempting them. I have a friend sponsored by Nike as amateur rider and he has gone through surgery perfecting his skills. I learned to do a 180 off a little ledge and that was enough to get a thumbs up from another boarder, so I'd like to push that to a 360 one day.

But seems this kid is already better than me. It's too bad people want to see boarders push their limits and not just like us for snowboarding.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

I think It would be cool to get sponsored. I don't know If I'll be able to, as this is my first season so I'm starting kinda late, but I'm hoping by the end of the season I'll be able to land a 360, BS/FS, 180 on a box, 270 off, I'm hoping I can boardslide a rail, etc. So far I can 180, BS/FS, Boardslide the box, then switch to 50/50 and 180 off, I'm just learning to do rails, etc. I can do any grab, with one hand, etc. My goals are to look like I've been snowboarding a lot longer than I have.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Atoxa said:


> I think It would be cool to get sponsored. I don't know If I'll be able to, as this is my first season so I'm starting kinda late, but I'm hoping by the end of the season I'll be able to land a 360, BS/FS, 180 on a box, 270 off, I'm hoping I can boardslide a rail, etc. So far I can 180, BS/FS, Boardslide the box, then switch to 50/50 and 180 off, I'm just learning to do rails, etc. I can do any grab, with one hand, etc. My goals are to look like I've been snowboarding a lot longer than I have.


So you're just here for the fashion show?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

learn to ride steep alaskan powder at mach speeds and huck 9's off cliffs.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're just here for the fashion show?


Since when does that have anything to do with fashion??:blink:

What I'm saying is because I've started snowboarding later than a lot of people I kind of want to be better than people who have been snowboarding for my amount of time.... sorry if I offended you for stating my goals, bro. :storm:


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

There are plenty of 'sponsor me' vids online (youtube) and some semi pro presentationals. That will give you an idea of where you need to be at.
One of the first posters after your OP is on the money, you need to be out there and be seen, you need to work on networking on and off the hill. People need to know who you are.
Part of being sponsored is complying with certain brand deals...sometimes that is not desirable for a rider. I have plenty of friends who are sponsored but a lot more that are truly amazing that aren't for that reason.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*advice*

All these people are correct.
My good buddy is sponsored by Quicksilver and thirtytwo and is trying to get YES. sponsorship. You have to start by stop renting equipment. You've probably got that down. Then, make yourself known. Talk to people. Show off. Make a big deal. Post vids on youtube. Talk. Listen. Shout. Laugh. (not really) . Soon enough, you'll find yourself getting somewhere. You'd be surprised, another one of my buds works at Nidecker (produces NOW, Jones, YES), they really want to sponsor people; their just waiting for the right slick to COME TO THEM. good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I know a few folks...sponsors/insiders and the kids. A large part are the relationships with folks that are inside the industry, your marketability/image/presentation, your skills and lastly your team/crew...which in someways is the most important. Who is helping you to get to the hill, to ride everyday, who will sacrifice pow lines to take pics and footy (who are good at photo stuff) of your sorry style. Park and urban stuff is alot easier to shoot than pow and bc lines. There are alot of kids that have skills and passion but don't have the relationships or the crew to help them.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> I think It would be cool to get sponsored. I don't know If I'll be able to, as this is my first season so I'm starting kinda late, but I'm hoping by the end of the season I'll be able to land a 360, BS/FS, 180 on a box, 270 off, I'm hoping I can boardslide a rail, etc. So far I can 180, BS/FS, Boardslide the box, then switch to 50/50 and 180 off, I'm just learning to do rails, etc. I can do any grab, with one hand, etc. My goals are to look like I've been snowboarding a lot longer than I have.


this is your first season, you have been to the hill 17 times and you can do all of that? HA! Post a vid or i call bull shit. Also show me some good dynamic carves while you are at it.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Kk! I don't know if you read it wrong, but right now I CANT 360, 50/50 a rail, or 180 on a box, or 270 off. Thats what I want to learn! But I'll see about the vid as soon as possible, only problem is that I usually ride alone, so I dunno who will video me.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just finished reading through this thread. If I'm understanding correctly you don't truly care about sponsorship as much as you care about "upping" your appearance on the mountain. You view sponsorship as an outward sign saying "I'm a better rider than you". Not quite the best attitude to have but thats still within you rights. I would say focus less on trying to get sponsors and more on working on the tricks you can't presently do. Learn to perform these efficient enough on your local mountain and you will make a name for yourself where you don't need to cover yourself in stickers and patches to get the respect you want.


*sidenote* I know you are young but this is just a word of advice. Don't waste your time trying to impress people most of which won't care anyway. And that goes for any avenue in life. You want to be a great freestyle rider? Excellent. But do it for yourself and not to impress others.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

If the guy above me is talking to me, I think you have it wrong. I'm not even going to try for a sponsorship unless I get a lot better. In reality, I KNOW that most likely won't happen. When I said "look better than the time I've been going", well, all I meant was that I'm hoping that I can progress fast. Right now all I'm focusing on is getting those tricks started. I'm heading up to the hill today and I made a list of what I'm going to try. I'm by no means very good now, I'm just saying I'm going to try a lot of things and persevere. I'm not focusing on "how I look," unless you mean style, which, of course I am, and I'm not focused on getting a sponsorship. I'm focusing on learning more tricks, and getting better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

> My goals are to look like I've been snowboarding a lot longer than I have.


 Like I said you're here for the fashion show.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> I kind of want to be better than people who have been snowboarding for my amount of time


Don't worry about being better than other people, just try to be better than you were last time.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like I said you're here for the fashion show.


hence the photo/footy guy of your crew....a good one can make your shit look yummy


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Atoxa said:


> If the guy above me is talking to me, I think you have it wrong. I'm not even going to try for a sponsorship unless I get a lot better. In reality, I KNOW that most likely won't happen. When I said "look better than the time I've been going", well, all I meant was that I'm hoping that I can progress fast. Right now all I'm focusing on is getting those tricks started. I'm heading up to the hill today and I made a list of what I'm going to try. I'm by no means very good now, I'm just saying I'm going to try a lot of things and persevere. I'm not focusing on "how I look," unless you mean style, which, of course I am, and I'm not focused on getting a sponsorship. I'm focusing on learning more tricks, and getting better.


My mistake. I confused your posts with the original poster. 
For you to get better than those who have been riding for the same amount of time as you its going to simply require practice and the willingness to push yourself


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> hence the photo/footy guy of your crew....a good one can make your shit look yummy


There's a reason I have three filmers.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

A friend of mine runs a shop near a small ski resort. He used to video us to promote sales and whatnot. He's filmed us hucking cliffs and doing rails in the little town near the ski resort, which kinda grew into a thing we did weekly. It was fun. 

We suck for the most part, compared to most people on this forum I'd guess. but between facebook and youtube it has helped put his shop on the map. I don't live there anymore but I know he gives free gear to some of the better park rats at the resort. They help him promote his shop. 

Most of them wouldn't even hold a candle to half these crazy kids I see at Breck/Key in the park, They're sponsored though.. If that's what you want to call it!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's a reason I have three filmers.


Theres a reason they all suck. DERP


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Theres a reason they all suck. DERP


Aww how cute you're still upset we won't give you our b footage to attempt to edit. It's OK lil guy someday you might get away from the jizz bizz and into something where faceshots don't mean baby gravy.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww how cute you're still upset we won't give you our b footage to attempt to edit. It's OK lil guy someday you might get away from the jizz bizz and into something where faceshots don't mean baby gravy.


This guys really cool. I wish I was as cool as him, considering his friendliness, his ability to accept criticism, and his ability to be welcoming to newer snowboarders. What a complete boss.... :rock::sarcasm:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Atoxa said:


> This guys really cool. I wish I was as cool as him, considering his friendliness, his ability to accept criticism, and his ability to be welcoming to newer snowboarders. What a complete boss.... :rock::sarcasm:


Welcome to the Internet d bag.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Atoxa said:


> This guys really cool. I wish I was as cool as him, considering his friendliness, his ability to accept criticism, and his ability to be welcoming to newer snowboarders. What a complete boss.... :rock::sarcasm:



you clearly dont know burtonavenger.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Theres a reason they all suck. DERP


my room mate kills it at filming/editing.


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

Extremo said:


> All the kids who are getting sponsorships around here are killing it. Here's a vid of Zach Normandin riding Waterville. He's got a few sponsors.
> 
> You've got to ride the right places, win the right contest, and be part of the scene where you make the right connections. But botton line, you have to ride like this.


What is so special about this guy?


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe Coffee said:


> What is so special about this guy?


I think the kid in the video is very good.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Joe Coffee said:


> What is so special about this guy?


"Special"? Nothing really, in that you're not going to see him on the podium at the X-Games or other major comp anytime soon, but is he really damn good? Yeah, he is.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

My friend is sponsored, but he's not pro like Louie Vito, Shaun White, Mark McMorris going to Xgames. But he has seen and ridden with some of those high profile professionals. 

And he said he can do a double cork on the halfpipe. And hits the biggest kickers up to 100-120 feet, and does tricks off them. These kickers are the really gigantic ones you probably see in snowboard videos and probably the ones most people will avoid at the resort. So hopefully you are capable of doing one too because those are probably some basic requirements for being sponsored. And this guy isn't professional competing in Xgames, so goes to show you still gotta go big just being sponsored.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure how much of that I really believe, I've never even heard of a 100 -120 fter. Thinks about it - the X - games slopestyle's biggest jump was a 70 fter.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Atoxa said:


> Not sure how much of that I really believe, I've never even heard of a 100 -120 fter. Thinks about it - the X - games slopestyle's biggest jump was a 70 fter.


Loon jump at Superpark. 100 ft to the knuckle. The Loon park crew said guys were sending it 50 feet deep into the landing. There's a vid on youtube of Tyler Flanagan almost clearing the landing to flat.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL.. JetFalcon is an internet troll. Looks at all his posts. I doubt he has stepped foot on a snowboard before...


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Loon jump at Superpark. 100 ft to the knuckle. The Loon park crew said guys were sending it 50 feet deep into the landing. There's a vid on youtube of Tyler Flanagan almost clearing the landing to flat.


That scares me just thinking about it.... and I thought I was cool doing 25ers. D:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Loon jump at Superpark. 100 ft to the knuckle. The Loon park crew said guys were sending it 50 feet deep into the landing. There's a vid on youtube of Tyler Flanagan almost clearing the landing to flat.


To be fair that's not a normal occurrence. The biggest ever built and cleared was around 180ish I believe. 100ft jumps are usually in select locations with select people. And pretty useless might I add since nothing ever gets done on them with the exception of Kazu and his ballsy spins.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And dude who cares about getting sponsored. Have fun and push your own limits. That's what it's about. Someone doing a cork or rodeo for the first time is pushing themselves more than pros doing doubles. It's all about breaking your own limits. Just think if you were doing a rodeo 15 years ago you'd be at the world podium. Make your own videos and have fun. It's not about what other people think and not about other people's labels. 

Or maybe it is...idk I'm not here to tell you what it is and isn't. It's what you want it to be....so go fuck a monkey if ya want. IDK


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> To be fair that's not a normal occurrence. The biggest ever built and cleared was around 180ish I believe. 100ft jumps are usually in select locations with select people. And pretty useless might I add since nothing ever gets done on them with the exception of Kazu and his ballsy spins.


IDK, the Redbull Supernatural last year had a 100 ft kicker at the bottom and guys were definitely getting stuff done on it. Of course, if you've got the skills and balls to ride the Supernatural....er.....Utranatural..course, then you can handle hucking a 100 footer and throwing down a double cork or whatever.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

JetFalcon said:


> My friend is sponsored, but he's not pro like Louie Vito, Shaun White, Mark McMorris going to Xgames. But he has seen and ridden with some of those high profile professionals.
> 
> And he said he can do a double cork on the halfpipe. And hits the biggest kickers up to 100-120 feet, and does tricks off them. These kickers are the really gigantic ones you probably see in snowboard videos and probably the ones most people will avoid at the resort. So hopefully you are capable of doing one too because those are probably some basic requirements for being sponsored. And this guy isn't professional competing in Xgames, so goes to show you still gotta go big just being sponsored.


I call it 100% bullshit. Also, op. you're an idiot, being sponsored is fucking rediculuse and the standards are off the hook. Id be more concered with the mcdonalds job so you can afford to actually ski.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Atoxa said:


> That scares me just thinking about it.... and I thought I was cool doing 25ers. D:


Loon has a 70 footer every year. It's a fucking sheet of ice 90% of the year. Kid died on it a few years ago. I'm good with 25'ers. No more hero boarding for me.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> IDK, the Redbull Supernatural last year had a 100 ft kicker at the bottom and guys were definitely getting stuff done on it. Of course, if you've got the skills and balls to ride the Supernatural....er.....Utranatural..course, then you can handle hucking a 100 footer and throwing down a double cork or whatever.


That wasn't a 100 footer. They had three different ones. The biggest I think was 70. I'm not 100%, could be wrong, but I'd put money on that not being 100ft.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The X-Games is 70. I believe the Big Air is the same.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I seem to remember all of the press material last year saying 100 foot booter at the bottom, but I honestly have no idea since I wasn't there. BUT, Travis Rice is the man behind it, and he's well known for hitting 100 footers in the BC, so I'm not one to argue.


----------

